# Claude Arrieu - Piano Trio



## sosiumasta (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello!
It's my first post in here. I'm glad to join You 
I would ask you is there a possibility to achieve recording of Claude Arrieu's Piano Trio? I checked it out in internet and it showed that there is probably only one recording (Trio Parnassus) but it has been removed from any shops and auctions by manufacturers.

I would be very grateful for Your help, links etc. dear Members! 

Tom


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I found one at amazon.de, although it's used and pretty expensive:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00008FDU4/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1279003681&sr=1-32&condition=used


----------

